# VIDEO: Liddell vs Rua UFC 97 - Joe Rogan Interview



## Clark Kent (Apr 6, 2009)

04-04-2009 02:39 PM:Joe Rogan talks about the Liddell vs Rua matchup at UFC 97 with MMA ring Report's Arnold Lim spoke to UFC commentator Joe Rogan about Chuck Liddell vs. Murilo Shogun Rua, and much more 

More...
MMA Ring Report
The hardest hitting news from the hardest hitting sport.


----------

